# Riders need to wear their mask



## Septemberbaby (Aug 23, 2019)

I am tired of riders not willing to wear a mask when they get in my car! I wear mine. I am autoimmune and I am not willing to drive someone who will not comply! Any thoughts on this.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You are not required to take any passenger that you are unwilling to take.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

cancel them . for reason , if lyft has it do not feel safe.


----------



## Septemberbaby (Aug 23, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> You are not required to take any passenger that you are unwilling to take.


The problem is I am canceling them,but problem is I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at, I had to pay to sanitize my own car after that with this virus and lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers. They lowered the rates for riders during this and it's bad enough they take almost 45 percent of every ride, I just feel like we are being completely screwed


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Septemberbaby said:


> The problem is I am canceling them,but problem is I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at, I had to pay to sanitize my own car after that with this virus and lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers. They lowered the rates for riders during this and it's bad enough they take almost 45 percent of every ride, I just feel like we are being completely screwed


Quit . Get a different job.
Why would you drive in a area where they cuss and spit on you ? 
In my area they all thank me with thanks for the ride or have a great day be safe.
Your area they cuss and spit . Just quit ! QUIT QUIT QUIT. and spitting on somebody is a federal crime today so you know .


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Septemberbaby said:


> The problem is I am canceling them,but problem is I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at, I had to pay to sanitize my own car after that with this virus and lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers. They lowered the rates for riders during this and it's bad enough they take almost 45 percent of every ride, I just feel like we are being completely screwed


all i can tell you then . if you don't like the heat, stay out of the fire. This is what rideshare is....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> all i can tell you then . if you don't like the heat, stay out of the fire. This is what rideshare is....


Yes but to be spit on ! i swear that be the worst day for somebody if it happen to me . In the old days i would hurt my hands on them and more , Today dash camera and mike ill call 911 . https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlie...arged-as-terrorists---heres-why/#720fd6a379c2


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Quit and get a different job.........what are you doing driving RS anyways if you have a compromised immunity system during a pandemic ?

You could tell each rider BEFORE they enter your LOCKED car that they must wear the mask you provide, but, no driver can afford to give a mask to each rider either, because you cannot re-use them from one pax to the next for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I think it will become "socially incorrect" to go unmasked in the near future, but that does not mean the "socially incorrect" people will go away. I understand the purpose of a mask is more to protect others than myself, so I am doing you a courtesy by wearing one. If you don't show me the same courtesy.....Cancel....you made me feel unsafe!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

i Think masks will become the new normal until they find a cure or vaccine. in New York State it is now mandatory to wear a mask or face covering in public. So no mask no ride...


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

So...Thursday night around 22-2300, I had this guy - clean cut, well dressed and well spoken. Here's how this conversation went:

Pax: 'Should I put my mask on?'
Me: 'Yes please, thats a great idea.' 
Pax: 'But I don't have Corona.' 
Me: I just kinda stared at him for a few seconds and said, 'Well how do you know?'
Pax: 'Because I don't.'
Me: 'Not the most solid argument I ever heard'
Pax: 'Well I don't go anywhere'
Me: 'You are now'
Pax: 'Do you want me to put my mask on?'
Me: 'Yes please, thats a great idea.' 
PAX: 'ok'

We get to destination - I turn around to say goodbye and check for left items - Pax has no mask on.

Seriously?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Septemberbaby said:


> The problem is I am canceling them,but problem is I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at, I had to pay to sanitize my own car after that with this virus and lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers. They lowered the rates for riders during this and it's bad enough they take almost 45 percent of every ride, I just feel like we are being completely screwed


If you're still driving at a time like this, I say, thank you for your service! You are providing a much needed service, expecailly for Doctors, medical workers and people that need essentials to survive so don't sell yourself short.

Have you tried this:
After every ride accept, text the pax what your requirements are and if not met you are not allowed to pick them up. If they answer right away, it looks like a good ride. If, on the other hand, they do not answer within 2 to 3 minutes.....CANCEL. No harm no foul, and you don't have to speak or hear any of their excuses. 
Any responsible rider will comply for their own safety.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

lostsoul said:


> So...Thursday night around 22-2300, I had this guy - clean cut, well dressed and well spoken. Here's how this conversation went:
> 
> Pax: 'Should I put my mask on?'
> Me: 'Yes please, thats a great idea.'
> ...


What the actual ****?

Yesterday I pick my husband up from work (he works at a grocery store) and I am kindly giving a coworker a lift. The guy gets in the car wearing his mask, as am I, and I thank him for the consideration. So he starts some conversation while my husband is putting groceries in the trunk. After a minute I look in the rearview and he has pulled down his mask to talk!

Some people just don't get it.....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Septemberbaby said:


> The problem is I am canceling them,but problem is I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at, I had to pay to sanitize my own car after that with this virus and lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers. They lowered the rates for riders during this and it's bad enough they take almost 45 percent of every ride, I just feel like we are being completely screwed


1. when you get close enough to the pickup spot and you don't see anyone with masks on, stay there, wait out or cancel.

2. if there are a group of people not socially distance from each other, cancel.

3. If they are social distance, call your rider and if the one picking up is unmasked, see 1.

don't even let them close enough that they can spit on your car. if the cursing bugs you, it's not the job for you, or any CS job for that matter.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Septemberbaby said:


> lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers.


Funny. You don't look like a millenial.

Sounds like Lyft was ready to back you up had you provided the necessary information.

But yeah, it is easier just to blame Lyft.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

**** lyft


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

**** lyft in the 768 ! does that make me smarter than you , I see your in Arizona , lowest rates in the west , **** lyft they are a bunch of *****es


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Bus Bozo said:


> What the actual ****?
> 
> Yesterday I pick my husband up from work (he works at a grocery store) and I am kindly giving a coworker a lift. The guy gets in the car wearing his mask, as am I, and I thank him for the consideration. So he starts some conversation while my husband is putting groceries in the trunk. After a minute I look in the rearview and he has pulled down his mask to talk!
> 
> Some people just don't get it.....


I like to give people the benefit of the doubt... Maybe its their first time on the planet or something. But after having the conversation basically twice and then still taking it off, I did have the urge to accidentally drive over him as he walked in front of my vehicle. Sorry... couldn't see ya on account of the mask and all. :whistling:


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Septemberbaby said:


> The problem is I am canceling them,but problem is I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at, I had to pay to sanitize my own car after that with this virus and lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers. They lowered the rates for riders during this and it's bad enough they take almost 45 percent of every ride, I just feel like we are being completely screwed


You need to report those people to the Lyft Safety team right after that happens. Spitting on your car during a pandemic is grounds for deactivation. It's also a crime they SHOULD be charged with. To me, it's just not worth it at this time to drive. Stay Safe!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Put up a small sign up, they can read. Tell them it is Uber/Lyft policy and you have to follow the rules.
I was at a Sprouts today and a lady tried to go inside and the security guard blocked her 😄
she had 2 kids.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

mbd said:


> I was at a Sprouts today and a lady tried to go inside and the security guard blocked her &#128516;


From 6 feet away I hope!!! 

I get scolded by alarmists when I go the wrong way down a one way aisle at the grocery store. :laugh:

It's getting silly.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> From 6 feet away I hope!!!
> 
> I get scolded by alarmists when I go the wrong way down a one way aisle at the grocery store. :laugh:
> 
> It's getting silly.


It's silly that people like you can't follow BASIC instructions at a grocery store.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tmofog said:


> It's silly that people like you can't follow BASIC instructions at a grocery store.


You're confused. 
I CAN follow basic instructions.
I just choose not to.
I enjoy the terror in the eyes of a masked face, as I approach them, maskless and gloveless.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Septemberbaby said:


> The problem is I am canceling them,but problem is I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at, I had to pay to sanitize my own car after that with this virus and lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers. They lowered the rates for riders during this and it's bad enough they take almost 45 percent of every ride, I just feel like we are being completely screwed


Maybe ride with windows down will help.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You're confused.
> I CAN follow basic instructions.
> I just choose not to.
> I enjoy the terror in the eyes of a masked face, as I approach them, maskless and gloveless.


I'll enjoy the terror in your eyes as masked doctor with gloves inserts a ventilator tube down your throat and your family racks up insane medical bills they will be required to pay regardless if you survive or die.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Septemberbaby said:


> The problem is I am canceling them, but&#8230;. I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at...


I my opinion, you're handling this situation poorly.

BTW, I agree with you. You and I just have different methods of avoiding untrained pax.

Let us look at me and smokers. The smokers who are madly sucking on a cig or vapor thingy when I aproach.

Do you think I get in a discussion with them about where they went wrong and offended me? I do not. They don't care what I think, and I don't want to give them a reason to report me.
As far as they know, I never saw them, or maybe I just had a stroke. I just drive on by. AND WAIT FOR THEM TO (HOPEFULLY) CANCEL.

IT COULD GO THAT WAY WITH THE UNMASKED TOO. You don't have time to educate the ignorant about the wisdom of the mask. If you don't want them, drive on by.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tmofog said:


> I'll enjoy the terror in your eyes as masked doctor with gloves inserts a ventilator tube down your throat and your family racks up insane medical bills they will be required to pay regardless if you survive or die.


Awww. You're going to visit me in the hospital?
I knew you cared.

Sorry, but your little fantasy will never happen.
I had my flu shot for this year.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Terri Lee said:


> I my opinion, you're handling this situation poorly.
> 
> BTW, I agree with you. You and I just have different methods of avoiding untrained pax.
> 
> ...


Re: Smokers

Unless you just hate the smoke smell of the pax themselves.....you might want to rethink this practice if you want rides. I've been doing this for 5 years now....and _not once_, when arriving at the pick up and seeing a cigarette smoker actively smoking....have they _EVER tried_ to enter my car with a lit cigarette. Actually, they would never have the chance....since I do not unlock the door until I see them put out/get rid of the lit cigarette. Yeah, sometimes they themselves smell like a dirty ashtray....but then I may just crack a window or turn up the incoming air from the car's air vents that have the air fresheners attached to them. I probably would have lost thousands of dollars by now if I just cancelled every smoking pax. Rides are few and far between right now....I can't be that picky. But, again....you may have different reasons. -o:


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Awww. You're going to visit me in the hospital?
> I knew you cared.
> 
> Sorry, but your little fantasy will never happen.
> I had my flu shot for this year.


A flu shot huh? I guess you are all set then. Maybe you should volunteer to change bedpans in the ICU without a mask or gloves because you are immune to COVID-19. You really are an ignorant **** and obviously starving for attention.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tmofog said:


> A flu shot huh? I guess you are all set then. Maybe you should volunteer to change bedpans in the ICU without a mask or gloves because you are immune to COVID-19. You really are an ignorant @@@@ and obviously starving for attention.


I'll volunteer if someone pays me.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

LEAFdriver said:


> Re: Smokers
> 
> Unless you just hate the smoke smell of the pax themselves.....you might want to rethink this practice if you want rides. I've been doing this for 5 years now....and _not once_, when arriving at the pick up and seeing a cigarette smoker actively smoking....have they _EVER tried_ to enter my car with a lit cigarette. Actually, they would never have the chance....since I do not unlock the door until I see them put out/get rid of the lit cigarette. Yeah, sometimes they themselves smell like a dirty ashtray....but then I may just crack a window or turn up the incoming air from the car's air vents that have the air fresheners attached to them. I probably would have lost thousands of dollars by now if I just cancelled every smoking pax. Rides are few and far between right now....I can't be that picky. But, again....you may have different reasons. -o:


How do you handle smokers who "clip" their cigarettes, cigars or blunts? Basically they want to extinguish their half smoked cigarette and bring the smelly thing in my car. Leave it OUTSIDE or wait for another ride is my policy. I'm a smoker too but I don't smoke in my own car and would never do that in anyone else's car. A smelly passenger ruins the experience for the next passenger.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Septemberbaby said:


> The problem is I am canceling them,but problem is I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at, I had to pay to sanitize my own car after that with this virus and lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers. They lowered the rates for riders during this and it's bad enough they take almost 45 percent of every ride, I just feel like we are being completely screwed


Maybe rethink how you communicate with pax.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> 1. when you get close enough to the pickup spot and you don't see anyone with masks on, stay there, wait out or cancel.
> 
> 2. if there are a group of people not socially distance from each other, cancel.
> 
> ...


These are strange time! When we have to go through these measures just to make a buck. 
My heart goes out to you on the road. 
Work your plan and stay safe. [email protected] those thoughtless turds.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I made some disposable masks and keep them in my car. When a rider approaches my car with no mask on I ask them if they have a mask because they need to wear one to ride in my car. If they say they don't have one, I give them one. They always comply and put it on. I gave out 4 masks today.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Pixekchik said:


> I made some disposable masks and keep them in my car. When a rider approaches my car with no mask on I ask them if they have a mask because they need to wear one to ride in my car. If they say they don't have one, I give them one. They always comply and put it on. I gave out 4 masks today.


In my market, the minimum ride fare is $3.90. How much do the masks cost you to make? When considering the heath risks with driving right now as well as the deep drop in demand, why should drivers be paying for masks and gloves for their passengers? For me personally, the financial 'rewards' just aren't worth driving right now. I live near an epicenter and maybe you don't but I can't imagine that you are actually making much money right now driving for Lyft.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't live near an epicenter. The masks are throwaways I make from double layer paper towels...cost me nothing. In my market I'm used to not making what others make in bigger markets, but I'm still making what I did prior to Coronavirus quarantine. Probably because many drivers are not driving right now.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Pixekchik said:


> I don't live near an epicenter. The masks are throwaways I make from double layer paper towels...cost me nothing. In my market I'm used to not making what others make in bigger markets, but I'm still making what I did prior to Coronavirus quarantine. Probably because many drivers are not driving right now.


Just curious, what is the minimum fare in your market? Mine started out at $5.25 and once they established themselves they dropped it to $3.90. Basically any ride that is less than 2 miles you get $3.90. My market is the suburbs of NYC.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

Minimum is only $3.00, but we get .75 per mile whereas some larger markets its .35 per mile


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Pixekchik said:


> Minimum is only $3.00, but we get .75 per mile whereas some larger markets its .35 per mile


Ours is .75 per mile and .18 per minute. The last week I drove was the 3rd week in March, some of my rides were coming an hour apart during the normal rush hour periods. Passengers were mostly hospital workers and grocery store employees. Colleges sent everyone home, local airport is closed, hotels have no business and everyone at the major corporations are working from home. It's just not worth it to be out in my market especially so close to NYC. My county has already had about 1,000 deaths.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

In my county in Southern California, we've had almost 1800 deaths. This is a very large county and I'm about 1.5 hours from Los Angeles. Strangely I'm very busy...almost back to back rides. Mostly medical appointments, essential workers going to and from work and trips to grocery stores.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Quit . Get a different job.
> Why would you drive in a area where they cuss and spit on you ?
> In my area they all thank me with thanks for the ride or have a great day be safe.
> Your area they cuss and spit . Just quit ! QUIT QUIT QUIT. and spitting on somebody is a federal crime today so you know .


Agreed. And if someone actually spit on me, it'd be an immediate 911 call. And would press an assault charge and whatever else I could.

In normal times I'd whip the daylights out anyone who spit on me.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

No mask then no ride. It's very simple.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Septemberbaby said:


> The problem is I am canceling them,but problem is I am getting threatened, cursed at and have been spit at, I had to pay to sanitize my own car after that with this virus and lyft answer is if you don't have pictures we won't reimburse you for sanitation. I am so fed up with them not backing us drivers. They lowered the rates for riders during this and it's bad enough they take almost 45 percent of every ride, I just feel like we are being completely screwed


@Septemberbaby, you are one of the wise ones who will leave for greener pastures. Congratulations!



Boca Ratman said:


> Maybe rethink how you communicate with pax.


Best to keep the passengers happy, within reason.

If they ask me if I have a mask, and they are wearing one, I'll put mine on. (Rarely happens)

About 70% of my pickups are not wearing a mask, which is OK, because I never wear mine, except in stores that mandate it.


----------

